# Ship modelmaking kits



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello all you model makers on this great site, I am looking for a good quality model making kit for the Q.S.M.V. " Dominion Monarch ", my first deep sea ship with Shaw Savill in 1950. Appreciate some help. Terence Williams. 
(A) R538301.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I very much doubt that there ever was, or ever will be, a kit for DOMINION MONARCH, despite being a magnificent vessel. Scratchbuilding is your only option, but DOMNION MONARCH would be a very involved model.
Bob


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*shipbuilder*

Thanks for that Bob, Terence.


----------



## dundalkie (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm not quite certain about this but either the Science Museum or the maritime have a Dockyard apprentices model if that ship. I am certain that I saw it on display somewhere a few years ago. If you scratchbuild, its a good reference point.


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

A 1250 scale model of DM is available on eBay from time to time.
I think it is made by Mercator Models.

Used to watch her going up and down the Thames when a Cadet on
HMS Worcester and you could aways hear her 4 large doxfords from
quite a distance. A magnificent ship.

Best wishes, Tony.


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

Terence 
did you get anywhere with this. I saw a fine model in NZ a couple of years ago. Wellington I think
John


----------

